# currant grape wine



## corinth (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a follow up question from one of my previous posts. I have made wine from my currant grapes which grow in my backyard(they were in my yard before I was and did not know what they were until looking at many pictures and comparing the leaf structure)When looking for a wine that lists currant on the label, what I usually find is Currant berries. What am I missing here? Should a wine sold at wine stores or elsewhere say currant wine made from currant grapes or will it say something else that does not contain the word currant somewhere in the label.
Thank You


----------



## Arne (Nov 22, 2013)

I have never heard of currant grapes. I have some currant bushes in the backyard. They are a small berry and make a good wine. Sorry I can't help you more. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 22, 2013)

Arne said:


> I have never heard of currant grapes. I have some currant bushes in the backyard. They are a small berry and make a good wine. Sorry I can't help you more. Arne.


 
I also had currant berry bushes and have never heard of currant grapes. 
Did these currants grow on a vine or a bush?


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 22, 2013)

I suspect he is talking about Zante currants, also known as Black Corinth grapes. These are unrelated to currant berries, and are indeed Vitis vinifera grapes.

In fact, the word "currant" is a corruption of the word "Corinth."


----------



## corinth (Nov 22, 2013)

OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now we have a ballgame and I can start looking up some stuff.

Thanks Sour_grapes!


----------



## Arne (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, it looks like somebody knows something about it. Thanks, sour grapes. Arne


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 23, 2013)

corinth said:


> OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now we have a ballgame and I can start looking up some stuff.
> 
> Thanks Sour_grapes!




Joeswine just made an interesting post in this topic here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/when-good-wines-g-ne-bad-29481/index32.html#post469457


----------



## corinth (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Sour_grapes.
It is a very interesting read. Thank you so much. Considering all the things that are mentioned can befall this type of grape. I guess I have lucked out! It was already here when I bought the house and we for years just ate them seeds and all...smothies, frozen grapes, etc. and then one day , actually several years after I retired...well, here I am on this forum.

Again thank you!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 24, 2013)

You are more than welcome. It's better to be lucky than good -- so enjoy those grapes.


----------

